
Share the tools you use as a developer or designer - leighhalliday
https://uses.tools/
======
leighhalliday
I built this (Next.js, GraphQL, Zeit Now), you can embed your own affiliate
links to the tools you use if you have them, and I collect no personal info
via GitHub connect.

It's cool to check out what other people use... have already discovered a few
new development tools :)

